# Current/Former Vehicle Techs - Heavy Duty



## KFJC (7 Aug 2013)

Hello All,

Being ex-military myself, I understand the value of a military trained technician.  I am now in a senior position with a Canadian company that currently has employment opportunities available across Western Canada for heavy duty mechanics; specifically those with International truck experience.

I do not want to offend anyone by using this forum as a recruiting tool, but if you are interested in working as a heavy duty mechanic in Western Canada, I would sure like to talk to you.

Thanks.


----------

